# Jack LaLane & his WGSD Happy



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Since 96 year old Jack LaLane passed away Sunday, I thought I'd post something since he was so closely associated with his WGSD, Happy.





Fitness Guru Jack LaLanne, 96, Dies at Home - CBS News


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

That made me smile. I'd forgotten all about Happy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

He was talking about feeding a raw diet. I wonder when that clip is from, 60's maybe?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Early 60s, I'd guess.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

The outfit is to die for. Any ideas where I can get that?

-E


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I used to watch his show just to see the dog. His ballet slippers and silly outfit kind of made me crazy even back then.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

This made me smile this morning! Thanks for posting it! I never realized he had a GSD.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Thanks for posting this. I'm old enough to remember his show - he was way ahead of his time dogwise as well as people wise. I seem to remember that he had two WGSDs.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

RIP Jack! He got me started on juicing years ago! man he was an inspiration, still is. I have a Vitamix now and think off him sometimes. 
That is really cool about his dog. Thanks!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Jack was a man ahead of his time in many ways!


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL, What a great clip. I love his definition of house broke.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My mom bought a Vitamix back then and I still have and use it! It's all stainless steel-indestructible. I too liked to watch the show to see Happy- the first white gsd I'd ever seen


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm sooo old I remember watching him when I was a little girl (and trying to do the exercises- LOL) - I loved his dog too - and raw fed - cool.


----------

